# Netflix wegen Netzauslatung bald nur noch in SD?



## phila_delphia (19. März 2020)

Die Props für diese News gehen raus an Herrn Hintze von notebookcheck.com.

Er berichtet darüber, dass die EU darüber nachdenkt wie man angesichts der zunehmenden zahl (mehr oder weniger freiwillig) isolierter Menschen, die ebenfalls zunehmend Medien konsumieren, den esentiellen Datenverkehr aufrechterhalten kann:

Netflix wegen Netzauslastung demnaechst nur in SD-Aufloesung? - Notebookcheck.com News

Mein erster Gedanke: Scheiß auf Klopapier - aber NETFLIX nur in SD??? Ich muss sofort Serien in 4K horden!!!*

Grüße

phila



*Freilich alles nur Spaß - ich hab gar kein NETFLIX und natürlich würde das Horden ja nur zur füheren Sperrung beitragen (Sprachs und lud sicherheitshalber seine ganze GoG Bibliothe runter ;-P)


----------



## barmitzwa (19. März 2020)

welche Netzauslastung? 



> Is DE-CIX prepared to handle the increased traffic?
> Yes, the capacity at DE-CIX can  be increased easily. This is also done on a regular basis in order to  ensure trouble-free management of the data traffic growth of  approximately 20% per year. Furthermore, we always retain at least 25%  of additional capacity.



FAQs on Covid-19 situation - DE-CIX


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2020)

Die gebuchte Auflösung bleibt bei Netflix, aber die Bitrate wird reduziert. Coronavirus: Netflix reduziert Bitrate fuer 30 Tage - ComputerBase

Bei Youtube wird die Standardqualität auf 480p gestellt, lässt sich aber wie bisher manuell ändern. YouTube und Amazon: Streaming standardmaessig mit reduzierter Qualitaet - ComputerBase

Zusätzlich könnte man den Daten- und Energieverbrauch beim surfen aber deutlich reduzieren, wenn man einfach Werbung im Netz verbieten würde. 
Chaos Communication Congress: Plaedoyer fuer die schlankere Website | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich könnte man den Daten- und Energieverbrauch beim surfen aber deutlich reduzieren, wenn man einfach Werbung im Netz verbieten würde.
> Chaos Communication Congress: Plaedoyer fuer die schlankere Website | ZEIT ONLINE



Das wird wohl nie passieren...
Ehr schauen wir uns alle im Netz die Videos auf 180p an, bevor man Werbung zeitweise beschränkt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. März 2020)

IT-Experte Felix von Leitner im Interview: “Die Drosselung bei Netflix und Co ist sinnloser Aktionismus” › Meedia


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

Der Beitrag ist quatsch, da nicht die Backbone überlastet sind, sondern die Leitungen zu den Nutzern. Insbesondere bei Kabel und LTE, weil Shared Medium.


----------



## DaStash (26. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist quatsch, da nicht die Backbone überlastet sind, sondern die Leitungen zu den Nutzern. Insbesondere bei Kabel und LTE, weil Shared Medium.


Ist das denn wirklich so? Man liest immer das da nichts überlastet sein und die Anbieter nur drossel, da die Abnahmemenge größer als vorkalkuliert ausfällt und denen das dann viel Geld kostet. 

MfG


----------



## nibi030 (26. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist quatsch, da nicht die Backbone überlastet sind, sondern die Leitungen zu den Nutzern. Insbesondere bei Kabel und LTE, weil Shared Medium.




okay...dann solltest du dir aber die Ausführungen vom Fefe nochmal zu Gemüte führen, vor allem die von gestern zum Thema Akamai in seinem Blog... es gibt sicherlich Netze die so richtig schlecht sind, deswegen kann und darf man aber nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren, daher ist ne pauschale Drossel hochgradiger Unsinn... Es sollen die Drosseln, die ihr alte Infrastruktur nicht geupgradet haben


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. März 2020)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> welche Netzauslastung?
> 
> 
> 
> FAQs on Covid-19 situation - DE-CIX



Nur nutzen Netflix & Co. den DE-CIX überhaupt nicht.
Nicht jeder Traffic in Deutschland wird über diesen einen Knoten geleitet.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Es sollen die Drosseln, die ihr alte Infrastruktur nicht geupgradet haben



Das ist aber auf der Seite der Kunden der Fall, nicht auf Seiten der Daten-Anbieter.

Die Provider dürfen Netflix aber selbst nicht drosseln, da man dann gegen die Netzneutralität verstoßen würde. Zumindest, bis entsprechende Notfallregeln greifen, die doch eine einseitige Drosselung bestimmter Webseiten erlauben, wenn es solche überhaupt schon gibt.


----------



## nur (30. März 2020)

Also, ich hab vor kurzen den 1gbit Tarif erhalten u 2 Tage auch fullspeed gehabt u nun i.d.r. bis Max 500 Mbit u zeitweise grad mal knapp 250 Mbit. wenn man es nicht selbst kontrolliert bezahlt man trotzdem den vollen Preis u DAS darf dann einfach nicht sein! von allein geben die Provider es nicht weiter...&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2020)

Hast du Kabel oder Glasfaser?

Bei Kabel ist es durchs Shared-Medium normal.


----------



## -RedMoon- (31. März 2020)

Ich habe irgendwo im Keller noch ein Elsa V90 Modem herumliegen. Meint Ihr, dass ich das noch brauchen werde, wenn es so weitergeht mit Corona?


----------



## nur (31. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hast du Kabel oder Glasfaser?
> 
> Bei Kabel ist es durchs Shared-Medium normal.



mag sein, dass dies so gehandthabt wird, aber wenn ich "dauerhaft" solche datenraten habe, bin ich nicht bereit dafür voll zu bezahlen! würde sicher jedem so gehen.


----------



## Flakstar (31. März 2020)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nur nutzen Netflix & Co. den DE-CIX überhaupt nicht.
> Nicht jeder Traffic in Deutschland wird über diesen einen Knoten geleitet.



Connected networks at DE-CIX Frankfurt - DE-CIX

Odd ASN 2906 wird beim Peering gelistet.


----------



## BigBoymann (31. März 2020)

nur schrieb:


> mag sein, dass dies so gehandthabt wird, aber wenn ich "dauerhaft" solche datenraten habe, bin ich nicht bereit dafür voll zu bezahlen! würde sicher jedem so gehen.


Kannst ja mal versuchen dich zu beschweren, denn es steht ausdrücklich "bis zu" in den Verträgen und da die Leistung teilweise (auch wenn du sie in dem Moment nicht brauchst) anliegt, kannst du rein gar nix machen. Aber natürlich kannst du dich auf einen kleineren Vertrag runterstufen lassen, nur blöd das der 200Mbit Tarif genau so teuer ist.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2020)

nur schrieb:


> mag sein, dass dies so gehandthabt wird, aber wenn ich "dauerhaft" solche datenraten habe, bin ich nicht bereit dafür voll zu bezahlen! würde sicher jedem so gehen.



Bei LTE kommen statt der 21 MBit/s oft nur 500 kBit/s an.

Das ist normal.


----------



## soonsnookie (31. März 2020)

bei kabel bricht die downloadrate ebenso ein, nur nicht ganz so stark. ist aber auch ein shared medium. im endeffekt betrifft dieses "sparen" eh nur die kabel und lte leute.

wieso müssen alle sparen - wenn es absolut nichts gibt das man sparen muss?


----------



## BigBoymann (31. März 2020)

soonsnookie schrieb:


> bei kabel bricht die downloadrate ebenso ein, nur nicht ganz so stark. ist aber auch ein shared medium. im endeffekt betrifft dieses "sparen" eh nur die kabel und lte leute.
> 
> wieso müssen alle sparen - wenn es absolut nichts gibt das man sparen muss?



Mal ehrlich, hab gestern Abend in Rekordzeit meine Updates gezogen. Inkl. der BF V Installation hab ich knapp 100GB geladen und fast durchgängig Raten jenseits der 100MB/s gehabt. Also beschweren kann ich mich wirklich nicht.


----------



## addicTix (1. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hast du Kabel oder Glasfaser?
> 
> Bei Kabel ist es durchs Shared-Medium normal.



Naja normal würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen.
Bei mir liegt die 1 Gbit/s Leitung Tag wie Nacht, egal welcher Wochentag, komplett an.
Und das während dieser Coronakrise, wo deutlcih mehr Menschen gleichzeitig Zuhause sind.


----------



## meeven (1. April 2020)

Bei meiner 1Gbit Vodafone Kabel Leitung liegt aktuell auch in den Stoßzeiten noch die volle Leistung an.

Aber bei meinen Eltern mit 100Mbit VDSL von der Telekom, bricht die Geschwindigkeit in den Stoßzeiten inzwischen auf ca. 67Mbits ein.
Das liegt daran das wohl der Outdoor DSLAM nicht schnell genug angebunden ist.
Eigentlich ist auch VDSL ist eine Art Shared-Medium, zumindest ab dem DSLAM zur Glasfaser-Vermittlungsstelle.

Ich werde das mal weiter Beobachten.


----------



## addicTix (1. April 2020)

Jop, das einzige woran ich die erhöhte Last etwas merke ist, dass Abends gegen 20-21 Uhr der Ping etwas höher und instabiler wird (nichts weltbewegendes, aber messbar)
Bleibt hoffentlich dabei bei mir


----------



## Geldmann3 (3. April 2020)

Sowohl bei meiner 100Mbit/s Leitung von O2, als auch bei meiner 400Mbit/s Leitung von Vodafone habe ich selbst zu Stoßzeiten noch die volle Bandbreite anliegen. Meist übertrifft Vodafone die versprochene Bandbreite sogar um 10-20%. Einen leichten Anstieg des Pings kann ich jedoch auch verzeichnen. Da komme ich mit Vodafone nun häufig auf 14ms anstatt 9ms.


----------

